# Should I Get An Apprentice Card?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Check this out


http://www.mass.gov/lwd/labor-standards/das/annual-apprentice-id-card.html


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Not required in mass unless you're on a rate job.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Might be handy if you ever move to another state. Easy documentation right there.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Do you need it to get your Journeyman Electrician card?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd think that any documentation of your work history/experience is a good thing to have for future use.


----------

